# Audio/Video Guys?? (very off topic!!!!)



## duckdog2 (Jan 21, 2005)

WARNING: this is the most OFF topic post i will ever see in my life...

So... anyway, i got an XBOX the other day and i was wondering if there was any way i could attatch that to my computer monitor (it is one of those wierd blue plugs that you have to screw into the computer with a screwdriver), but anyway... i was wondering if there was some kind of adapter i can use to play my xbox on my monitor (i have the adapter for the audio, my speakers came with it SWEET lol) btw i don't mind unplugging or whatever i have to do to switch from coputer to xbox... thanks a lot for any help!! in case u didn't know, the XBOX uses the red, white and yellow RCA cables!! thanks!


----------



## duckdog2 (Jan 21, 2005)

so in a thousand words or less all i need is an adapter i can use to change the blue monitor serial cord into a/v (rca) jacks (female) thx


----------

